# ملفات اكسيل رائعة للتصميم الانشائي و حساب الكميات و تفريد حديد التسليح



## prezbo (20 أكتوبر 2011)

كلمات المرور هي كالتالي:
الله
الحافظ
و هذا هو رابط التحميل 


*http://downloads.ziddu.com/downloadf...hakur.rar.html*

و تقبلوا تحياتي
اضافة قوية للموضوع

* الباسورد هى كلمة الله بس بالحروف الانجليزى يعنى hggi​*​


----------



## prezbo (26 أكتوبر 2011)

*your answers pleez*​


----------



## prezbo (27 أكتوبر 2011)

*your answers pleez*​


----------



## king of rap (27 أكتوبر 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## prezbo (3 نوفمبر 2011)

welcome


----------



## kazali016 (3 نوفمبر 2011)

جزاك الله خيراً


----------



## محمدعاطف (3 نوفمبر 2011)

الف شكر ياهندسه 
جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## wagih khalid (3 نوفمبر 2011)

*
thanks
:28:
*​


----------



## elmasry8 (4 نوفمبر 2011)

مش ممكن ترفعو على فورشيرد او ميديافاير


----------



## gogoooo4 (4 نوفمبر 2011)

ازاي نعمل داونلود


----------



## prezbo (8 نوفمبر 2011)

click in here


----------



## amrcivil (8 نوفمبر 2011)

*جزاك الله خيرا*


----------



## حمزه العماني (9 نوفمبر 2011)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## prezbo (9 نوفمبر 2011)

welcome


----------



## wagih khalid (9 نوفمبر 2011)

*thanks*​


----------



## prezbo (21 نوفمبر 2011)

welcome


----------



## lole2020 (21 نوفمبر 2011)

مشششكوووووووووووووووررررررررررررر


----------



## seyam1983 (21 نوفمبر 2011)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## prezbo (22 نوفمبر 2011)

*your answers pleez*


----------



## العبقرية (22 نوفمبر 2011)

جارى التجميل شكرا جزيلا


----------



## mosaad2000 (22 نوفمبر 2011)

اعمل اية علشان انزلة


----------



## mosaad2000 (22 نوفمبر 2011)

عاوز انزل ال design sheet


----------



## عزت محروس (22 نوفمبر 2011)

http://downloads.ziddu.com/download...ingthequantitiesm.IbrahimAbdelShakur.rar.html
هذا هو الرابط لمن لم يستطيع التحميل


----------



## bave renas (25 نوفمبر 2011)

اتمنى ان اتعمل كيف اصمم بناء على الايتابس ممكن المساعدة


----------



## حسين سلامه (25 نوفمبر 2011)

جزاكم الله خير لكن الرابط لا يعمل


----------



## prezbo (29 نوفمبر 2011)

click in here


----------



## Atif4Ali (29 نوفمبر 2011)

sanks.............................


----------



## ابراهيم العوض (29 نوفمبر 2011)

السلام عليكم لم نعرف طريقة تنزيل الملف من الرابط


----------



## prezbo (30 نوفمبر 2011)

click içn here


----------



## prezbo (1 ديسمبر 2011)

your answers pleez


----------



## prezbo (4 ديسمبر 2011)

*your answers pleez*


----------



## prezbo (12 ديسمبر 2011)

your answers pleez


----------



## اوكستين (12 ديسمبر 2011)

اين اللنك وكيف يصير التنزيل


----------



## Dust82 (13 ديسمبر 2011)

شكرا لك جزيل الشكر


----------



## سيروان محمود (13 ديسمبر 2011)

*جزاك الله خيراً*


----------



## prezbo (14 ديسمبر 2011)

welcome


----------



## prezbo (15 ديسمبر 2011)

*your answers pleez*​


----------



## Els3id Fathy (15 ديسمبر 2011)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## محمد جمال قطب (15 ديسمبر 2011)

*جزاك الله خيرا*


----------



## prezbo (16 ديسمبر 2011)

youre welcome


----------



## prezbo (17 ديسمبر 2011)

your answers pleez


----------



## prezbo (18 ديسمبر 2011)

answers pleeez


----------



## prezbo (19 ديسمبر 2011)

*your answers pleez*


----------



## prezbo (20 ديسمبر 2011)

click in here to download


----------



## prezbo (21 ديسمبر 2011)

you're welcome


----------



## prezbo (22 ديسمبر 2011)

*your answers pleez*


----------



## prezbo (23 ديسمبر 2011)

your answers pleez


----------



## prezbo (23 ديسمبر 2011)

your answers pleez


----------



## Technical Master (23 ديسمبر 2011)

تسلم الايادي...وجزاك الله كل خير


----------



## MOH..207 (23 ديسمبر 2011)

مشكور اخي ,merci beaucoup
svp vous pouvez donnez les fichier en francais
من فضلك الملفات بالفرنسية


----------



## prezbo (24 ديسمبر 2011)

je vais chercher


----------



## prezbo (24 ديسمبر 2011)

je vais voir


----------



## زياد أحمد رافع (24 ديسمبر 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## محمود علام (24 ديسمبر 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## مرام11 (24 ديسمبر 2011)

جزاك الله خيراً


----------



## prezbo (24 ديسمبر 2011)

you're welcome


----------



## prezbo (25 ديسمبر 2011)

your answers pleez


----------



## prezbo (26 ديسمبر 2011)

your answers pleez


----------



## prezbo (26 ديسمبر 2011)

your answers pleez


----------



## العبقرية (27 ديسمبر 2011)

thanks


----------



## prezbo (27 ديسمبر 2011)

welcome


----------



## prezbo (28 ديسمبر 2011)

*your answers pleez*​


----------



## prezbo (28 ديسمبر 2011)

هل من ردود أو آراء


----------



## prezbo (28 ديسمبر 2011)

هل من ردود أو آراء


----------



## احمد شواني (29 ديسمبر 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا يا اخي


----------



## prezbo (29 ديسمبر 2011)

you're welcome


----------



## prezbo (30 ديسمبر 2011)

هل من ردود أو آراء


----------



## abounoor (31 ديسمبر 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## prezbo (1 يناير 2012)

you're welcome


----------



## almomani (1 يناير 2012)

لو سمحت حاولت مراراً فتح اي ملف
ما مشى الباسوورد المكتوب
كتبت الله الحافظ
وكتبت الله
وكتبت الحافظ
وكله مافتح 
ارجو التوضيح
ومشكور على هذه الملفات


----------



## مهاعبد (1 يناير 2012)

يسلموووووووو
بالتوفيق يارب​


----------



## prezbo (2 يناير 2012)

you're welcome


----------



## prezbo (3 يناير 2012)

*هل من ردود أو آراء*


----------



## عبدالمنعم سلام (3 يناير 2012)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## اقليدس العرب (3 يناير 2012)

شكرا


----------



## prezbo (4 يناير 2012)

you're welcome


----------



## prezbo (5 يناير 2012)

*هل من ردود أو آراء*


----------



## prezbo (6 يناير 2012)

your answers pleez


----------



## أحمد ألمهندس (7 يناير 2012)

*مشكووووووووووووووور وبارك الله فيك*


----------



## prezbo (8 يناير 2012)

you're welcome


----------



## wagih khalid (8 يناير 2012)

_*
بارك الله فيك
*_​


----------



## maseer (8 يناير 2012)

شكرا بارك الله بمجهودك


----------



## prezbo (9 يناير 2012)

you're welcome


----------



## elpashmohandes (9 يناير 2012)

الف شكر ياهندسه


----------



## prezbo (10 يناير 2012)

you're welcome


----------



## prezbo (11 يناير 2012)

*your answers pleez*


----------



## a1h1m1e1d2000 (11 يناير 2012)

شكرا جزيلا اخي الفاضل و جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## prezbo (12 يناير 2012)

u'r welcome


----------



## Ysmart (12 يناير 2012)

thanx alot


----------



## prezbo (13 يناير 2012)

u'r welcome


----------



## prezbo (14 يناير 2012)

الردود بارك الله فيكم


----------



## mokh (14 يناير 2012)

شكرا لك


----------



## prezbo (14 يناير 2012)

الردود بارك الله فيكم


----------



## prezbo (15 يناير 2012)

*your answers pleez*


----------



## prezbo (16 يناير 2012)

*الردود بارك الله فيكم*


----------



## prezbo (17 يناير 2012)

*your answers pleez*


----------



## quest (17 يناير 2012)

بعض الملفات لا تقبل كلمة المرور ارجو التأكد


----------



## م.سامرعقيل (17 يناير 2012)

*جزاك الله خيراً*​


----------



## gorgoniser (17 يناير 2012)

thank you


----------



## anas abdo (17 يناير 2012)

لكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## prezbo (19 يناير 2012)

u'r welcome


----------



## prezbo (21 يناير 2012)

your answers pleez


----------



## prezbo (22 يناير 2012)

*الردود بارك الله فيكم*


----------



## مهندس رواوص (22 يناير 2012)

شكرااا


----------



## prezbo (23 يناير 2012)

u'r welcome


----------



## prezbo (24 يناير 2012)

your answers please !!


----------



## prezbo (24 يناير 2012)

your answers please !!


----------



## prezbo (25 يناير 2012)

*الردود بارك الله فيكم*​


----------



## prezbo (26 يناير 2012)

u'r welcome


----------



## prezbo (27 يناير 2012)

your answers please !!


----------



## prezbo (27 يناير 2012)

your answers please !!


----------



## prezbo (28 يناير 2012)

الردود بارك الله فيكم


----------

